
How the Economic Machine Works by Ray Dalio (2013) - milo_im
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHe0bXAIuk0
======
I-M-S
Notice how at 23:08 he asserts that have-nots start resenting the haves at the
moment re-distribution starts, whereas in fact the exact opposite is true.
Also notice how this is followed by a scaremongering implication re-
distribution leads to social disorders and wars.

While I respect Mr. Dalio for creating this high-quality explanation video,
viewers should not forget his net worth is $18B USD [1] and his interests are
not necessarily aligned with the general public interest.

Taxing the wealthy and ensuring they cannot avoid taxes is a perfectly
legitimate way to ensure overall prosperity of a society.

[1] [https://www.forbes.com/profile/ray-
dalio/#696b597e663a](https://www.forbes.com/profile/ray-dalio/#696b597e663a)

